# Something is missing........



## Beer Belly (Nov 25, 2015)

.....and suddenly "A Home" feels like just "A House"....empty


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, I hope your able to adopt another one not to replace your loss, but to give another animal a chance of having a great life. I tell my stray cat that I took in that she won the cat lottery, according to her, the jury is still out though.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2015)

There is a reason they are called "mans best friend".  Sorry for your loss.

But do consider giving another little fury friend the opportunity to live a dogs life in front of a toasty fire amongst a family of caring people.


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 25, 2015)

kennyp2339 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss, I hope your able to adopt another one not to replace your loss, but to give another animal a chance of having a great life. I tell my stray cat that I took in that she won the cat lottery, according to her, the jury is still out though.


 Thank You. This is the first time in our entire lives that either one of us have had an empty house....the silence is deafening. We may consider another pup, but at this time we're going to try and hold off and maybe have some time for "us". Our dog (at one time 4 years ago "dogs") always travel with us, so our vacations have been camping trips here and there, and maybe now that we have this time, we may go on a Cruise, or some other type of travel that we have been unable to do.....it's gonna be tough, but you can bet that someday, some pup is gonna adopt us.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## HisTreeNut (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.  I hope you find someone to keep an on your stove and make sure it is warm for you again...


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 27, 2015)

Lots of folks here know that pain.  I still don't have the heart to replace my profile pic, even though our newf lost her best friend a few years back.  My condolences.  You're right a house ain't a home once they're gone.  There's another out there waiting, when you're ready....


----------



## Oregon aloha (Dec 1, 2015)

We went through this last year and decided not to replace her, so every Saturday we would go to Safehaven and play with two or three of the dogs. This worked great for about  8 months till one of the dog's adopted us. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 1, 2015)

Oregon aloha said:


> We went through this last year and decided not to replace her, so every Saturday we would go to Safehaven and play with two or three of the dogs. This worked great for about  8 months till one of the dog's adopted us. Sorry for your loss.


 I like the idea of going to the local No Kill Shelter and play with a few pups.....I could do it, the Wife, no....she still has a melt down every once in a while wondering what we could of / should of done....she's just not understanding that we did everything we could, and giving him relief was our only, and best option. The Vet returned his ashes in the wrong Urn....we ordered with a Picture Frame, what they gave us was more like a plain square box, so now we're looking to correct this, which means transferring the ashes, which is freaking her out


----------



## Oregon aloha (Dec 1, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> I like the idea of going to the local No Kill Shelter and play with a few pups.....I could do it, the Wife, no....she still has a melt down every once in a while wondering what we could of / should of done....she's just not understanding that we did everything we could, and giving him relief was our only, and best option. The Vet returned his ashes in the wrong Urn....we ordered with a Picture Frame, what they gave us was more like a plain square box, so now we're looking to correct this, which means transferring the ashes, which is freaking her out



I'm sorry that happened. Our vet thankfully did very well in taking care of us and was very compassionate. They even gave us a card with a fairwell poem signed with her paw prints. It's a lot of fun playing with the dogs if you can get to that point. I'm sure you will in time.


----------



## Shari (Dec 1, 2015)

Same here since March of this year....... too empty & quiet.......


----------



## blades (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. I have a bunch of lost companions to reflect on from years long past, gets me all choked up still. Each has their special place in my memories.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 1, 2015)

We too recently went through it. They become family, (the good kind)!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 1, 2015)

Life's greatest injustice is that dogs don't live longer. Very sorry.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 1, 2015)

Oregon aloha said:


> I'm sorry that happened. Our vet thankfully did very well in taking care of us and was very compassionate. They even gave us a card with a fairwell poem signed with her paw prints. It's a lot of fun playing with the dogs if you can get to that point. I'm sure you will in time.


We had him put to rest at an Emergency Vet being it was a Sunday morning. We were trying to hold off till Monday to go to our regular vet, but after no sleep Saturday night flipping him from side to side every 45 minutes, we could not watch him suffer any longer. Our Vet would have handled things a lot better than these folks did..... for our boy Frisco (RIP 7/8/11) our Vet gave a sedative, let us stay about 10 minutes, and when we were ready, I excused my Wife, and they gave the final injection as he laid in my arms and I stroked his head saying how much we loved him.....days later, got his ashes with a Paw Print in plaster, and a condolences card in the mail. The emergency Vet (who is also a regular Vet) let us visit 5 minutes, then walked in with 3 needles, and when I asked "are you going to go one right after the other ?"...he said "That's the way we do it".....so my Wife said her goodbyes, and I held him as he was injected with the 3 needles in under one minute....then they asked "do you want more time"....I said  "No, I gotta get to my Wife"......no paw print, no card, nothing. Would I do it again ???....yes, he was in bad shape and we couldn't wait, so we'll just have the paw print he left on our hearts. To go from this........http://vid4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/RicksPhotos/My Boys/DSCN2137-1.mp4
to watching him lay there just following you with his eyes, I know we did what was best.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 2, 2015)

This pain is all to real for me as well.  It has been about 3 months and I still can't play with other dogs.  It just isn't right.  When my 3 yr old son sees other dogs he says clear as day "daddy, I miss Diezel".

It is too soon for us to get another pup.  We are doing the same thing as you, just waiting to enjoy some family vacations without worrying about kenneling or were we can go.  

We had a pellet stove last year and Dez just loved it.  All winter he would stay right under it and he became the worlds most lazy dog.  My wife thinks I upgraded to our Englander stove was for her, but it was really for my pup.  And he never got the chance to see it.


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 2, 2015)

Beer belly your story hits home.  Our (way above and beyond) vet was not in town the day my pup told me it was time.  He mustered up everything he had left and took me for a last "walk" to his favorite spot in the park ( every winter he'd spend hours chasing snowballs) and he literally dropped there. From a solid 95 lb healthy to under 60 in the blink of an eye.  It was awful seeing what that horrible disease was doing to him, he fought it best he could, but couldn't go on.   I made the call, we brought him in that day and we said goodbye.  Our vet had offered to come to the house, arranged for one of their tech's as well, gave me her cell # to call when it was time (day or night).  But it wasn't meant to be.  They still treated us well, we got a card signed by the entire staff, but I wish he didn't have to take his last breath away from home.   I think we dog people will always wonder if we did the right thing when we had to go down that path, even though the suffering stopped then and there for our best friends...


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank You all for the condolences. This time of year has been tough for us as it was....this year is turning out to make it even worse.....we lose Codi, Mother in Law going for surgery on the 8th....then I get a CT Scan to see if the Nodule in my Lung has grown even more, which will need to be biopsied (extremely suspicious... Cancer ?)......add to the fact that a couple years ago at this time my Wife lost her Aunt, then her Uncle two weeks later....her Brother on Xmas Eve......can we just take about 6-8 weeks out of the Calendar....PLEASE


----------



## jrems (Dec 3, 2015)

My condolences. When the time is right another will find you. We always get pets that are rescued. It doesn't hurt to stop by and visit a few shelters and see a few furry faces. Sooner or later you'll come across one you can't leave without.


----------



## Soundchasm (Dec 5, 2015)

Beer Belly, mean-evil people don't feel the pain you're experiencing because they're unable to give and receive the love you've experienced.  Knowing only this much about you and your dog tells me everything I'll ever need to know about you.  You're on the good team.  We wouldn't have the courage to do what's right without their example.  

I'm so sorry.  Time will help you move forward, but you'll never have to move on from your relationship with your good kid.  Hold it near and dear to your heart.  Find a way to forgive every dog you meet that isn't your boy (you know what I mean!!).


----------



## Trktrd (Dec 9, 2015)

Lost my best little buddy 16 hours ago. I feel your pain.


----------



## DougA (Dec 9, 2015)

Wood stoves and pets just seem to need each other. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 9, 2015)

Trktrd said:


> Lost my best little buddy 16 hours ago. I feel your pain.


 It's something that is going to take a while to get over, that's for sure.....give it time, as we are trying to do. We spend most of our weekend out of the house and on the road to get away.....trying to get used to the idea that we don't need to hurry home for the pup, but it still pops into our heads. We did finally get his ashes placed into the right Urn, so now we are back to what feels like day one


----------



## Trktrd (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you. Yes It will be a while. I've lost many relatives and friends in my lifetime. Still seems I grieve more over pets than humans.  Maybe it's their innocence and loyalty that makes their loss create such an impact on our lives.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't ever 'get over' the loss of anyone or any pet in my life.  The pain remains just as sharp.  The frequency that the pain visits is just less often.


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 9, 2015)

Trktrd said:


> Still seems I grieve more over pets than humans.  Maybe it's their innocence and loyalty that makes their loss create such an impact on our lives.


Same here.  My condolences...


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 10, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I don't ever 'get over' the loss of anyone or any pet in my life.  The pain remains just as sharp.  The frequency that the pain visits is just less often.



I recently read that losing someone you love is much like being in a ship wreck in a storm at sea  . . . at first you're there and in shock, sometimes just clinging to whatever you can . . . the wreckage/memories are so fresh and you're constantly bombarded with reminders of what you've lost . . . the waves of grief that come when you remember are monumental and crash over you over and over . . . but over time the storm abates and eventually the grief returns, but the waves of grief are less frequent and usually not as huge.


----------

